# Fingerprints in Cape Town



## angluna89 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

I am trying to submit a request for a FBI police clearance certificate but it seems to be impossible. I've been to three different police stations to get my fingerprints and they all have messed up my cards. The FBI seem to be very particular with the way in which fingerprints are taken. Have anyone experienced this frustration? or does anyone know which police station does offer good fingerprinting services in Cape Town.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

angluna89 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I am trying to submit a request for a FBI police clearance certificate but it seems to be impossible. I've been to three different police stations to get my fingerprints and they all have messed up my cards. The FBI seem to be very particular with the way in which fingerprints are taken. Have anyone experienced this frustration? or does anyone know which police station does offer good fingerprinting services in Cape Town.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


What country do you need the police clearance for? You said 'FBI police clearance' Which is used in the U.S.A. But might also be used in another country.


----------



## angluna89 (Jul 8, 2014)

It is for the United States, so I have to get fingerprinted and send the card to the USA.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I would try to go with a company that does this. It will be more expensive, but I think it will be worth it. In the USA a machine is used and it beeps if the quality is bad so another fingerprint can be taken. The finger is rolled onto the machine. I think it South Africa only ink is used. But, maybe you can find a company that has done this before. 


Here is a link about fingerprints for the FBI 
FBI — Recording Legible Fingerprints


----------



## angluna89 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you! I actually have already read all what I needed to know about fingerprinting, I've been trying to find private companies that take fingeprints and I have not been succesful. Do you know of any private company here in South Africa?

Thank you


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I was in the USA when I had the fingerprinting done so I don't know of any company that can help. Sorry. You could maybe call the United States Embassy and see if they have any suggestions.

Are you going to be visiting the USA soon? Maybe you can get fingerprinted in the USA?


----------



## Paulza (May 29, 2018)

angluna89 said:


> Thank you! I actually have already read all what I needed to know about fingerprinting, I've been trying to find private companies that take fingeprints and I have not been succesful. Do you know of any private company here in South Africa?
> 
> Thank you


Hi angluna89, did you manage to come right in the end, and if so where?


----------

